# Acker, Merrall & Condit



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 17, 2010)

A friend called me about a whiskey that he found with the A,M & C logo on the back. The front is fully embossed with peacocks, an eagle, barrels, scales and who knows what all. Of course I know zero, zilch, nada about such a bottle, so I'll toss the ball to y'all. Fill me in, please.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 17, 2010)

Evening Mike,

 They were/are America's oldest Wine & Liquor Merchants, established 1820 in New York City. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Found here. They have morphed into a world wide auction house that is operating today. Here are their Terms and Conditions.

 Here's a couple srticled from the HY Times archive: NYT 1886 and NYT 1894.

 This 2005 Issue of The Glory Hole of the Long Island Bottle Club has a brief article on A,M & C strap side flasks.

 Here's a partial Timeline.


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 18, 2010)

Mike,
 See if you can get a picture of it from him by email and post it here............would love to see it.

 Doug


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't know if it will help, but here is what I have on the company.

 [/b]
 [/b]ACKER MERRALL & CONDIT[/b]  (Charles & David Acker)[/b]  1) ACKER MERRALL & CONDIT/NEW YORK      Quart; amber; strap side; letter plate.   [/b]  2) ACKER MERRALL & CONDIT/NEW YORK      Pint; amber; strap side; letter plate.     3) ACKER MERRALL & CONDIT/NEW YORK      Half pint; amber; strap side; letter plate.     4) ACKER MERRALL & CONDIT/N.Y.     Half pint; amber; strap side; letter plate.     5)ACKER, MERRALL and CONDIT/COMPANY/  NEW (picture of winged bird on a scale with 1820 date) YORK/  KS (in a diamond) WHISKEY KS (in a diamond)/BLEND  All printed in black and red on paper label.     Quart; amber; strap side; blank letter plate on reverse.      Listings found:[/b]      1867: [/b]Grocers at 132 Chambers St. John W. Condit. William J. Merrall      1875: [/b]Dealers in groceries at 132 Chambers St.  and the corner of Broadway and W. 42d St.      1880: [/b]Dealers in groceries, Havana cigars   and fine wines at 130-132 Chambers St.  1472 Broadway, 1010 6th Ave.      *1885:* Grocers at 130 Chambers St., 1472 Broadway  and 1022 6th Ave.      1890: [/b]Charles Acker listed as a Grocer.      1915: [/b]Retail Wine & Liquor Dealer at  130 Chambers St.      1916:[/b] No listing found.  I was informed by a good friend in the  wine/liquor business that they are still in business today, in NYC.  They are a client of his.


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 19, 2012)

old post but you guys are going to love this... my latest find:






 Miniature pumpkin seed [8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 19, 2012)

Good looking little bottle Mike...[]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 21, 2012)

SSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT...................


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks alot guys, []


----------

